# Table has me beat!!



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Re: 750 - these Germans are just too sophisticated for me., trying to make the dinette bed up I could get the table to lower as far as the seat but could not get it to slide over to complete the move - there is a long handle thing hanging down underneath but except that it unscrews and comes out looking like a mini rythmn stick, nothing happens. OH away and so three grandchildren & I subsequently shared the two singles, an experience not to be repeated. Help!!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A picture would help. 
If it is like the one we have there is a lever on the foot that needs to be flip over to release the floor lock then it will move. It is to stop it moving in transit.

Andy


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you.....thought it must be but it does not respond so must be faulty - goeuropean will sort it for me I am taking van there this week for some add - ons!!


----------

